
Disinformation and 'fake news': Final Report [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201719/cmselect/cmcumeds/1791/1791.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
conclusions & recommendations (on pages 89-98) or here:
[https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201719/cmselect/cmcu...](https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201719/cmselect/cmcumeds/1791/179112.htm#_idTextAnchor082)

